# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Trại rắn đồng tâm – điểm du lịch độc đáo ở Tiền Giang

## hangnt

*Cách thành phố Mỹ Tho khoảng 9km, Trung tâm Nuôi trồng Nghiên cứu Chế biến Dược liệu Quân khu 9, hay gọi là Trại rắn Đồng Tâm (Châu Thành – Tiền Giang) từ lâu đã hấp dẫn du khách trong nước và quốc tế. Đặc biệt, đây còn là nơi chữa trị rắn cắn cho bà con khu vực đồng bằng sông Cửu Long.*


Tiền thân là Xí nghiệp 408 (trại rắn Đồng Tâm), đến năm 1988 được nâng cấp lên thành Trung tâm nuôi trồng, nghiên cứu, chế biến dược liệu Quân khu 9, có nhiệm vụ bảo tồn các nguồn dược liệu quý; sản xuất thuốc y học dân tộc; cấp cứu và điều trị rắn độc cắn cho quân và dân các tỉnh Đồng bằng sông Cửu Long. 

Gần 30 năm qua, hoạt động của Trung tâm đạt nhiều thành quả trong việc phục vụ cho nhân dân và quốc phòng. Ông Nguyễn Quang Khải – Phó Giám đốc Trại rắn Đồng Tâm, phấn khởi cho biết: Bình quân mỗi năm, Trung tâm tiếp nhận hơn 500 ca bị rắn độc cắn, nhưng đáng mừng là nhiều năm nay không có trường hợp nào tử vong. Năm 2005, Trung tâm nuôi trồng, chế biến dược liệu Quân khu 9 được nhà nước và các bộ, ngành đầu tư hơn 10 tỷ đồng xây dựng khoa cấp cứu rắn độc, nhà xưởng và các trang thiết bị máy móc để phục vụ tốt hơn nhu cầu điều trị bệnh cho nhân dân. Từ tháng 3/2006, các bệnh nhân đến đây được khám và nằm viện miễn phí với mỗi ca giảm khoảng 200 ngàn đồng. 


Hiện nay, Trung tâm có thể cứu sống những người bị rắn độc cắn chỉ còn thoi thóp, nếu đem đến Trung tâm kịp thời. Nhiều trường hợp bệnh nhân bị rắn cắn đi nhờ các thầy lang điều trị, vừa không khỏi bệnh vừa tốn kém, đến khi đem đến Trung tâm thì những chỗ bị rắn cắn đã hoại tử, phải mất nhiều thời gian mới chữa khỏi. Từ thực trạng đó, Trung tâm đã kết hợp với các trạm y tế địa phương tổ chức nhiều đợt tuyên truyền, phổ biến cho nhân dân kiến thức về cách phòng ngừa rắn độc, cũng như sơ cấp cứu ban đầu trước khi đem đến bệnh viện gần nhất. 

Không những là nơi điều trị bệnh nhân bị rắn độc cắn mà trại rắn Đồng Tâm còn là điểm tham quan độc đáo, nằm trong tour du lịch Mỹ Tho – cù lao Thới Sơn – trại rắn Đồng Tâm. Tại đây, du khách tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng hàng trăm loại rắn khác nhau, từ những loài rắn hiền lành (rắn nước, rắn gáo,…), đến các loài rắn độc (hổ ngựa, rắn hổ cạp nong, hổ mai gầm,…), những loài động vật quí hiếm như trăn, cá sấu, ba ba, cáo, gấu… 


Hiện mỗi năm có khoảng 30 – 40 ngàn du khách quốc tế và trong nước đến tham quan nơi đây. Để ngày càng thu hút khách du lịch, Sở Thương mại – Du lịch tỉnh Tiền Giang đang phối hợp cùng trại rắn Đồng Tâm đầu tư nâng cấp toàn khu trại rắn, trồng cây xanh, bổ sung nhiều con thú quí hiếm khác… Dự kiến, khi hoàn thành mỗi năm trại rắn sẽ đón khoảng 10- 15 ngàn lượt du khách đến tham quan. 

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tiền Giang - Bến Tre giá rẻ(1 ngày - Giá 320.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Tien Giang - Ben Tre gia re (1 ngay - Gia 320.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------


## thunhunguyet

eo... nhìn rắn sợ quá đi mất

----------


## jhonnyboy

hjc nhìn trơn trơn ghê ghê

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Chắc giành cho những người iu rắn vào thăm quan

----------


## Chimera

hjc sởn cả da gà ^^
Lạc bước vào đây thì ...cảm xúc thật khó nói

----------


## Suzuki_130

Mình đang tính đi , chủ thớt nên nói rõ cách vào đó tốn nhìu tiền , còn đem đc gì hay ko đem đc gì nữa chứ .

----------

